# impressions and colors of a cold october walk



## JeanLux (Oct 19, 2008)

I started at 8 this morning for a 3 hours walk. It was still very cold, and the sun was still not able to win against the fog, only about 2 hours later . Here some pictures to show the fall colors and sceneries of my neighborhoud!! Jean

Just outside my house in the cold: 




A first sunray came throught:




a couple of solitaires trees:




see the hawk in the middle?




maple leaf:




nice impression against sunshine:




still very cold in the spots where the sun did not get:


----------



## Heather (Oct 19, 2008)

Beautiful photos! Autumn is my favorite season, I must say, with Spring just behind it. 

Quite a frost you got! We were supposed to get the first one last night but it did not happen.


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 19, 2008)

neat...
i didn't see the hawk, though
do you know what species of maple that is?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 19, 2008)

Great fall pictures; looks chilly though. Brrrr!


----------



## nikv (Oct 19, 2008)

Great photos! I can't find the hawk, though. I guess I'll have to keep looking.


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 19, 2008)

Very nice Jean! We had a heavy frost last night and a lighter frost the night before Brrrr. I like cold, foggy, fall mornings!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 19, 2008)

I like the frosty pictures, although I hate the frosty temperatures.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 20, 2008)

likespaphs said:


> neat...
> i didn't see the hawk, though
> do you know what species of maple that is?



I tried to cut the bird out !!





Unfortunately, this maple leaf is not the canadian coin, but I would say that it is from acer campestre (field maple??), which is very common here!

Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 20, 2008)

Very nice Jean. I'm just glad we don't get the frost here until Jan. I don't like cold, that's why I moved to TX from Ohio back in 80


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 20, 2008)

:clap:Love the photos!
Hate the reminder that it's just around the corner for quite a few of us!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2008)

3 hour walk, I wish I had the time. Thanx for sharing, I can't believe it's so cold there already!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 21, 2008)

Thank you very much for the walk...!! I guess this doesn't happen here yet, too!!! But maybe it's because you are in the northern part of Europe!!!


----------



## Corbin (Oct 23, 2008)

nice pictures. thanks


----------



## Bolero (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome photos, but where the hell is that hawk???

lol


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 23, 2008)

Bolero said:


> Awesome photos, but where the hell is that hawk???
> lol



:rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: I think it's a stretch of the imagination, isn't it!? 
I don't see it either, you're not alone!


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 23, 2008)

Very nice pictures Jean!!



Bolero said:


> Awesome photos, but where the hell is that hawk???
> 
> lol



If you look close you can see it;I placed a circle around the area that it is:







:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

Robert


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 23, 2008)

Drorchid said:


> Very nice pictures Jean!!
> If you look close you can see it;I placed a circle around the area that it is:
> ...Robert



you're a funny guy....


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 23, 2008)

:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:Someone has too much time on their hands! Where's your toothpick?
Bolero I think it's in flight, divide the pic in 1/4's, it's in the lower left, right!?


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 23, 2008)

it's setting on a fence post, from the left count 5 over


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 23, 2008)

:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:
This is hysterical! Does anyone else see it elsewhere?


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 23, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> it's setting on a fence post, from the left count 5 over



See I was right, it is exactly in the spot I circled!!

Actually I think SlipperKing is right.

Robert


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 23, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> it's setting on a fence post, from the left count 5 over


This is where a zoom feature would be handy!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 23, 2008)

nice photos! ..must be a sparrowhawk..


----------



## Heather (Oct 23, 2008)

I love that maple, but it doesn't look like what we have here, that's for sure. I want one! 

Funny about the hawk...I think I see a blurry blob in that location...and I have new glasses today! :rollhappy:


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 24, 2008)

oh, it is there, believe me ,ready for landing ,left beneath the tree on the right side. I try to have a large zoom of the photo , but you will see more pixels than hawk!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 24, 2008)

OHHHHH...!!!!! Here it is!!! it must be _Buteo buteo_ judging from the colours underneath and the shape, but if it's wings were pointy, then it must be in the Falconidae family, where I should see more to tell you what it is... Was it flying heavily???

It is very hard to see it in the large photo, bcause it looks like part of the tree in the background!!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 24, 2008)

biothanasis said:


> OHHHHH...!!!!! Here it is!!! it must be _Buteo buteo_ judging from the colours underneath and the shape, but if it's wings were pointy, then it must be in the Falconidae family, where I should see more to tell you what it is... Was it flying heavily???
> 
> It is very hard to see it in the large photo, bcause it looks like part of the tree in the background!!



sorry; i didn't really see it!! Just heard it shouting from its tree seat, sounded as if having been disturbed! I was already looking through the camera!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 24, 2008)

Was it something like a long "miewww" or a reapeted "ki-ki-ki". The first is a buzzard and the second a falcon...


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 24, 2008)

I would say buzzard then!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice...


----------



## Heather (Oct 24, 2008)

I love this forum! I think it is so cool that someone from Greece can help someone from Luxembourg identify a bird! I love the global community we have here. You guys are all just fabulous!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 25, 2008)

If there is a will, there is a way!!! And remember: like "administrator" like "member"...


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 26, 2008)

biothanasis said:


> And remember: like "administrator" like "member"...


Exactly!


----------

